#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  О вреде мяса

## Аньезка

Последние новости




> Ученые из Калифорнийского Университета (Лос-Анджелес) заявили, что частое присутствие в меню красного мяса опасно для мозга. *Такая диета приводит к крайне негативным изменениям, в том числе – к болезни Альцгеймера.*
> 
> По словам профессора Джорджа Бартзокиса, вредными для человека являются протеины тау и бета-амилоид, которые приводят к разрушению связей между нейронами.
> *
> Потребление мяса приводит к накоплению в организме железа, что сильно ускоряет этот негативный процесс, вызывая сбои в работе человеческого мозга.*
> 
> Профессор подчеркивает, что о связи болезни Альцгеймера и высокого уровня железа было известно и раньше. Однако до нынешнего момента ученые полагали, что накопление железа – это следствие болезни. Выяснилось, однако, что это вовсе не побочный эффект, а причина недуга.


http://www.myjane.ru/news/text/?id=32085

----------

Бодо (14.09.2013), Жека (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013), Эделизи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Мясные блюда спасают от болезни Альцгеймера
1 сентября 2013 	


Мясные блюда спасают от болезни Альцгеймера
Фото: Jacek Chabraszewski/Rusmediabank.ru
Калифорнийские ученые пришли к выводу, что пожилым людям не стоит исключать красное мясо из рациона. Оказывается, оно обладает способностью предотвращать болезнь Альцгеймера.

Специалисты из Сан-Франциско отмечают, что недуг, лечения которого пока не найдено, часто развивается у людей, страдающих пониженным уровнем гемоглобина. Малокровию сопутствует нехватка кислорода, что приводит к постепенному разрушению нейронов. Мясо решает эту проблему и поэтому обладает высоким профилактическим потенциалом.

В рамках исследования ученые изучили данные 2,5 тысяч человек пожилого возраста (70-79 лет) и выяснили, что у четверти испытуемых отмечается низкий уровень гемоглобина. В связи с актуальностью проблемы пожилым людям не стоит полностью отказываться от мяса, несмотря на постоянное муссирование слухов о его вреде для здоровья. 

http://www.myjane.ru/news/text/?id=32163

С того же сайта.
Эти Американцы не могут внутри своей страны к единому выводу прийти.

----------

Дордже (13.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Специалисты из Сан-Франциско отмечают, что недуг, лечения которого пока не найдено, часто развивается у людей, страдающих пониженным уровнем гемоглобина. Малокровию сопутствует нехватка кислорода, что приводит к постепенному разрушению нейронов. Мясо решает эту проблему и поэтому обладает высоким профилактическим потенциалом.


передёргивание, ещё и грубо как, фууу некрасива  :Mad:

----------


## Дмитрон

> передёргивание, ещё и грубо как, фууу некрасива


Чтоб реабилитироваться.)
Приемущества вегетарианства:
1. Отсутствие мясной и жирной пищи снижает уровень «вредного» холестерина в крови. Они реже подвержены атеросклерозу, инсультам и инфарктам.

2. В рационе много клетчатки. Из-за этого очищается кишечник, из организма выводятся токсины. Вегетарианцы значительно реже болеют раком толстой кишки.

3. В их пище много витамина С — одного из самых важных антиоксидантов.

4. У них нет привыкания к антибиотикам, которые поступают с мясом промышленной птицы и животных.

5. Не употребляя «магазинные» колбасу и сосиски, они, в отличии от «мясоедов» не получают «химические наборы» - консерванты, усилители вкуса, загустители, стабилизаторы и т.д

6. В их пище много природного магния, который стабилизирует нервную систему, избавляя от нервозности, раздражительности, бессонницы и снижает утомляемость.

7. Вегетаринцы реже страдают сахарным диабетом.

8. В силу философских убеждений, среди них практически нет наркоманов и алкоголиков.

----------

Бодо (14.09.2013)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Всё зависит от того, кто зказал эти исследования и кто их финансирует!
В своей столовой вижу ежедневно больше сотни людей. У меня или мясные блюда или веганские. Когда приходят новыпе люди, ПОЧТИ безошибочно определяю кто мясоед, а кто веган-вегитарианец. Это просто в глаза бросается, хотя, конечно, иногда ошибаюсь, и почти всегда со слабым полом.
Конечно мясо, рыбу и молочнёе продукты нужно есть как можно меньше ( лишь по-таму как выращивают, чем кормят и как убивают животных!) Но крайности не к чему. Без фанатизма. Если можно сбалансировать свой арганизм без мясного-молочного, то хорошо, а если нет, то надо знать меру.

----------

Буль (13.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2013)

----------

